# Help me pick a cam!!!



## trackstar364 (May 3, 2010)

Ok as of now I have:
233/239 From TSP
3200 Torque Converter
Pacesetter Headers
AEM Brute Force CAI
Ported/Polished 243's

I decided to do a cam swap but i cant decide! For sure I am getting the L92's ported and polished. The possible cams I am looking at are:
MS4
Tsunami
231/236 (which they recommend with the L92's)

If anyone sees a better match up please help me out! This car is a drag application so throw drivability and any other thing out the window.
I want most the power possible from a simple cam swap.

Here is the heads and cam package:
Precison Race Components Stg 2.5 L92 Heads & Cam

Here is a list of the cams, just to speed up the process.
Texas Speed Magic Stick 4 Camshaft
Texas Speed "Tsunami" Camshaft
Texas Speed LS3 231/236 Camshaft


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

magic stick 4 looks nice 
this is what i am thinking about putting in mine


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Mega Deaths are some pretty big donkey schlong cams. Maybe you want a tighter LSA too, like 110? Sounds like you want lots of duration and overlap.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

livernoise has quite a few cams they make just for engines upgraded to l92 heads have a look New - Livernois Motorsports - Browsing Store


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Find a good shop and just go custom grind.


----------

